# Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?



## cyberghost74 (17. April 2017)

*Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Hallo,
weil in einem anderen Forum meine Kompakt WaKü bemängelt wurde, überlege ich mir, ein paar hundert € in eine bessere zu investieren.
Es geht darum, ich wollte mein System auf AUTO OC lassen im BIOS, hab dann aber gesehen, wenn der wirklich auf 4,5 Ghz geht, daß die Temps in den 80 °C Bereich gehen, im Sommer bestimmt noch höher. Welche WaKü könnt ihr empfehlen ? Und um wieviel °C würde die Temperatur dann sinken bzw. in welchen bereich würde die CPU kommen bei voller Auslastung und 4,5 Ghz?
Für die, die meine Signatur nicht sehen können: 
| i7 7700K | Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6 | 32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit | be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Wakü | Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming | SyncMaster P2470LHD | 1,77 TB SSD | 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold | CM Storm Stryker


----------



## azzih (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Für nur die CPU reicht auch ne gute Kompaktwakü dicke. Hab auch die Arctic Freezer 240 und die Temperaturen sind im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung nochmal deutlich zurück gegangen. Da du schon ne  Wakü hast kann ich nur vermuten, das die Automatischen Spannungswerte verkackt sind oder du was falsch montiert hast.

Sommer ist halt generell für jede Art von Kühlung schwieriger, weil die ja alle auf nem Wärmetauschprinzip bestehen und das funktioniert nunmal schlechter, wenn die Umgebung wärmer ist.  Auch funktioniert Auto OC sowieso  oft nicht gut, weil viel zu hohe Spannungen angelegt werden. Du solltest hier manuell die Werte einstellen.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Eben, es kommt ganz darauf an mit welcher Spannung die CPU betrieben wird.
In meinem Fall hatte ich Glück eine gute CPU zu erwischen die bei 4,5 Ghz nur 1,184v (Last mit Prime95) braucht.

Aber daran ist noch mit beteiligt das ich meine CPU geköpft habe und dadurch die Temperaturen noch um einiges geringer geworden sind.
Durch die geringere Temperatur habe ich etwa 25mv weniger gebraucht. An die 50mv hat dann noch mein OCF Board mit ausgemacht.

Denn mit meinem vorherigem MSI Board brauchte ich diese 50mv mehr.

Bei einer moderaten Wasserkühlung kommt es auf die Komponente mit an die eingebunden werden sollen.
Zum Beispiel wenn neben der CPU auch eine Grafikkarte mit gekühlt wird, denn dann gibt diese auch ihre Wärme mit ins Kühlwasser.

Und dann kommt es noch mit an was für Temperaturen bei welcher Lüfterdrehzahl erwünscht sind.
Denn dementsprechend wird mehr Kühlfläche benötigt.

Baust du dir Beispielsweise nur einen 240er Radiator ein, dann kannst du bei deiner AIO bleiben, denn eine Custom Wasserkühlung macht nur die Auswahl der Bauteile die man sich uneingeschränkt verbauen kann das besondere daraus. Zum Beispiel eine Pumpe besser entkoppeln zu können damit es leise bleibt, was ja bei einer AIO mit integrierten Pumpe etwas schwierig wird. Das befüllen und entlüften wird dann auch mit einem AGB erleichtert.

Ich kann dir aber mal ein Video zeigen was bei mir ein 420er+240er Radiator an Temperaturen bei 4,5 Ghz CPU Takt ausmacht.
In diesem Video kannst du auch die Lüfterdrehzahlen der Radiatoren sehen mit denen die Wassertemperatur gekühlt wird.

Würde so im Prinz schon sehr gut laufen und selbst mit 1000 U/min wäre ich schon besser als zuvor mit Luft.
Wenn ich nicht noch ein externen Radiator(Mora) nicht noch dazu verbaut hätte, denn damit komme ich dann nur noch auf 500-600 U/min der Lüfter.
Die Temperaturen der CPU und GPU sind dann zwar auch etwa 5 Grad niedriger, aber ob ich jetzt 40-42 oder 45-47 Grad erreichen tue ist nicht relevant.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-HX0FdCM_o:194

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIF-Tlf2PeE:42

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Durch das erste Video sollte im Grunde deine Frage beantwortet werden und gleichzeitig zeigen was du dir mindestens in etwa verbauen müsstest.
Wobei mit nur der CPU würde auch ein 360er Radiator ausreichen, da müsstest du nicht zwingend zwei Radiatoren dazu verbauen.
Selbst ein 240er Radiator reicht hierzu schon aus, nur muss man sich halt im klaren sein nicht unbedingt besser als deine jetzt vorhandene AIO zu werden.

Denn bezogen auf die Kühlfläche und der verbauten Lüfter beziehen sich am ende auch die ganzen Temperaturen.

Beispiel... dir ist im Hochsommer bei 40 Grad heiß, daher stellst du dir links vor dir ein Ventilator hin... nun denkst du... "besser" noch besser ist dann ein Ventilator rechts vor dir... nun denkst du "wau noch viel besser" ... jetzt stellst du dir jeweils rechts und links hinter dir noch ein Ventilator hin... jetzt denkst du... "oh Gott, jetzt bekomme ich eine Grippe..." 

Der Vorteil bei einer WaKü ist aber mit mehr Kühlfläche und Lüfter das die Lüfte nicht mehr ganz so schnell laufen müssen.

Möchte dich aber warnen.... solch eine WaKü macht Lust auf mehr und am ende hat man mindesten das doppelte ausgegeben als man zunächst geglaubt hat und irgendwas gibt es dann immer was man dann doch noch gerne mit verbauen möchte. 
Ein Mora und das ich meine Grafikkarte mit einbinde war bei mir von Anfang an nicht mit eingeplant... mich haben aber die WaKü'ler verdorben...


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weil in einem anderen Forum meine Kompakt WaKü bemängelt wurde, überlege ich mir, ein paar hundert € in eine bessere zu investieren.
> Es geht darum, ich wollte mein System auf AUTO OC lassen im BIOS, hab dann aber gesehen, wenn der wirklich auf 4,5 Ghz geht, daß die Temps in den 80 °C Bereich gehen, im Sommer bestimmt noch höher. Welche WaKü könnt ihr empfehlen ? Und um wieviel °C würde die Temperatur dann sinken bzw. in welchen bereich würde die CPU kommen bei voller Auslastung und 4,5 Ghz?



Spar dir das. Der Wasserkasten reicht völlig aus, auch wenn du jetzt 80° unter Last hast -- bei vermutlich viel zu hoher Spannung, die das Board anlegt.
Eine dicke Wakü für mehrere Hundert Euro lohnt sich beim kleinen 4 Kerner nicht. Das kannst du machen, wenn du einen 8 oder 10 Kerner hast.


----------



## Meph (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Bevor du etwas kauft, overclocke vielleicht einfach mal selbst - ohne automatisierung. Dadurch bekommst du meist niedrigere Spannungen hin und die Temperaturen sinken entsprechend ab.


----------



## OC.Conny (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Wenn du übertakten willst dann mach dich hier im Forum schlau, lies mit und stelle Fragen aber lass die Finger von diesen vorgefertigten Auto-OC Funktionen, da wird die Spannung viel zu hoch angesetzt und du bratest deine CPU.

Zum Thema AiO Wasserkühlungen ist meine Erfahrung das man von Temps nicht wirklich besser fährt als mit guten Tower-Kühlern aber ich nehme gerne AiO um das Board zu entlasten. Ein guter Tower wiegt zwischen 800g und 1,2kg 
und  das ist mir einfach zuviel da habe ich kein gutes Gefühl ausserdem sieht es mit ner AiO aufgeräumter aus und du hast keinen Trouble mit dem RAM.


----------



## Chimera (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Hör auf die Pros hier und wage dich an manuelles OC. Hab es damals mit dem Phenom X4 selbst erlebt: Auto OC legte das Board völlig unnötige 1,5V(!) an, um ihn bei 4Ghz zu halten, manuell brauche ich nicht mal 1,4V und dieses 0,1V machte bei den Tempis sehr viel aus. Das Problem an diesem bescheidenen Auto OC: da der Hersteller die Güte deiner CPU nicht kennt, werden halt einfach solche Settings gewählt, dass auch die allerschlechteste CPU noch stabil gewisse Werte erreicht und da liegt die Krux. Denn manchmal braucht eine schlechte CPU deutlich mehr Spannung und wen ndut dann ne gute bis mittelmässige CPU hast, dann ist es für diese einfach zu viel Saft und man hat unnötig hohe Tempis.
Die Silent Loop 280 ist übrigens nahe an ner echten Wakü dran, denn es kommt eine normale Alphacool Pumpe und ein Alphacool Nexxxos Kupferradi zum Einsatz, alles Komponenten die man auch einzeln kaufen könnt. Und schlecht ist die kein bisschen, ich hab für meine 125W CPU sogar "nur" das 120mm Modell und trotz OC bleibt die CPU schön kühl, da ich eben die Spannungen manuell eingestellt hab und lieber auf 100Mhz Takt verzichte anstatt für 100Mhz mehr halt auch mehr Spannung geben zu müssen. Sprich: wenn du also wirklich kühlere Tempis willst, dann optimiere erst mal dein Setup, angefangen bei den CPU Settings, dann den Airflow allgemein im Case und dann guckst du, wie es sich verhält. 
Gehe jede Wette ein, dass wenn du dich mal seriös ans tweaken machst und alles bis zum Maximum optimierst, dass du deutlich bessere Tempis erreichen wirst. Und die Optimierung beginnt da schon bei der WLP, besseren Lüfis (die Pure Wings 2 taugen da gar nix, sind viel zu schwach, obwohl sie fast 2000 U/min drehen können), usw.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Was benutzt du denn für Lüfter?


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit Nocuta gemacht, wenn es schön leise sein soll und dennoch eine sehr gute Kühlleistung bringen soll.
Bei mir habe ich 2x NC-F12 im oberen Radiator, 3x NC-A14 im Radiator in der Front und 9x NC-P12 auf dem Mora.

Sind in diesem Sinn alle sehr gut.


----------



## Kolonka (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Hallo, 
ich habe eine custom loop für cpu und ich finde sie nicht sehr praktisch, weshalb ich auf eine aio umsteigen werde. Später kommt dann eine hybrid graka rein. 

Zum einen nervt mich die pumpe: ich hatte sie leise eingestellt, einmal ist sie während dem Betrieb ausgegangen, weil plötzlich die Spannung zu klein war (vorher ging es mit Spiel nach unten), und der PC ist notabgeschalten und die Schläuche mussten ausgetauscht werden. Dann habe ich sie auf mittel-leise gestellt aber mit ner pumpensteuerung, dass sie mehr Strom kriegt, wenn die Drehzahl zu klein ist. Das hat nicht so gut geklappt... Jetzt läuft die Pumpe auf mittlerer Geschwindigkeit und ist nicht mehr lautlos. Vor allem das Wasser im AGB ist laut, auch nachdem ich mir ein größeres geholt habe, weniger die Pumpe an sich. 
Dazu kommt das ständige "ich hoffe es passiert nichts". Ich kann meine fittinge alle paar Wochen enger schrauben, weil die Schläuche sich den fittingen anpassen. Bei ner aio übernehmen die meisten Hersteller die Kosten für System und kühlung, wenn etwas passiert. 
Der Preis ist auch 3 mal höher als bei der aio... 
Vom aussehen kann man mit Schläuchen und dem AGB einiges machen, andererseits sehen die CPU Kühler bei aios teilweise auch ziemlich gut aus. 

ich finde für einen Preis <400 sollte man es lieber bei ner aio belassen. Wenn du gebrauchte Teile für ne custom brauchst, kannste dich bei mir melden


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*



Kolonka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine custom loop für cpu und ich finde sie nicht sehr praktisch, weshalb ich auf eine aio umsteigen werde. Später kommt dann eine hybrid graka rein.
> 
> Zum einen nervt mich die pumpe: ich hatte sie leise eingestellt, einmal ist sie während dem Betrieb ausgegangen, weil plötzlich die Spannung zu klein war (vorher ging es mit Spiel nach unten), und der PC ist notabgeschalten und die Schläuche mussten ausgetauscht werden. Dann habe ich sie auf mittel-leise gestellt aber mit ner pumpensteuerung, dass sie mehr Strom kriegt, wenn die Drehzahl zu klein ist. Das hat nicht so gut geklappt... Jetzt läuft die Pumpe auf mittlerer Geschwindigkeit und ist nicht mehr lautlos. Vor allem das Wasser im AGB ist laut, auch nachdem ich mir ein größeres geholt habe, weniger die Pumpe an sich.
> ...


Habe zwar noch keine Langzeiterfahrung mit meiner Custom Wasserkühlung, aber innerhalb meiner zwei Monate seit ich meine WaKü habe hatte ich weder Ausfälle der Pumpe noch kann ich die Pumpe raus hören.
Mein AGB ist auch lautlos und die Pumpe kann ich mit nur der minimalen Drehzahl laufen lassen, wo sie noch 65 l/h leistet. Es kommt immer ganz darauf an was man sich verbaut, besonders mit Pumpen sollte man sich gut informieren.

Es gibt auch Pumpen wie die DDC310 oder die  MagiCool DCP450 die so leise sind so das diese nicht herunter geregelt werden müssen.

Aber du hast Recht eine WaKü lohnt sich nicht wenn nur die CPU gekühlt werden soll.
Eine WaKü hat hier eher Optische Gründe und eine AIO Gründe wenn Platz gespart werden soll und der Wärmeaustausch an andere Position verlagert werden soll.
Im allgemeinem reicht normal auch schon eine gute Luftkühlung.

Ob ein Hersteller auch die Kosten eines Schadens übernimmt bezweifle ist, aber genaueres ist mir hier nicht bekannt.


----------



## Chimera (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*



Kolonka schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das ständige "ich hoffe es passiert nichts". Ich kann meine fittinge alle paar Wochen enger schrauben, weil die Schläuche sich den fittingen anpassen. Bei ner aio übernehmen die meisten Hersteller die Kosten für System und kühlung, wenn etwas passiert.



Dieses Argument kannst du gleich wieder vergessen, denn wenn(!) überhaupt ein Hersteller dir was ersetzt, dann nur aus reiner Kulanz und sicher nicht wegen Garantie oder so. Bei Eigenbau-PCs heisst es nicht umsonst: Bau auf eigene Gefahr hin. Kein Hersteller kann wissen, ob es nicht aus Eigenverschulden zum Defekt führte und Nein, ein Ehrenwort und "Ich schwörs" genügt denen nicht mal ansatzweise. Da müsst der Mitarbeiter schon während des ganzen Baus neben dir sitzen und jeden Handgriff kontrollieren und absegnen, dann würden sie bei nem Problem sicher auch die Kosten tragen.
Ist übrigens auch bei Netzteilen so: wen ndas Netzteil den PC killt, dann wird dir kein normaler Hersteller da den PC ersetzen, denn woher soll der Hersteller wissen, ob du nicht zufällig was verpolt hast oder mit dem Schraubenzieher drin rumgestochert hast? Im nachhinein zu behaupten ist für Hersteller kein Beweis. Wäre dem so, würden ja haufenweise Leute ihren PC sterben lassen, wenn sie nicht mehr zufrieden sind und dann den Hersteller nen neuen finanzieren lassen.
 Etwas ganz anderes ist es, wenn man sich nen Fertig-PC mit AIO holt und die läuft aus, schrottet den PC. Dann kann man auf Ersatz hoffen, da man selber rein gar nix dran rumgefrickelt hat oder wenn bei ner Serie eines AIO Herstellers ein Defekt bekannt ist, dann könnte evtl.(!) aus Kulanz was ersetzt werden. Ergo sollt man sich nicht zu sehr an diesem Argument klammern, denn sonst steht man ziemlich deppert da, wenn der Hersteller der AIO dann sagt "Nope, wir werden ihnen nix ersetzen, da wir keinen Beweis dafür haben, dass die AIO fehlerhaft war und nicht durch ihr zutun beschädigt wurde".


----------



## Kolonka (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe zwar noch keine Langzeiterfahrung mit meiner Custom Wasserkühlung, aber innerhalb meiner zwei Monate seit ich meine WaKü habe hatte ich weder Ausfälle der Pumpe noch kann ich die Pumpe raus hören.
> Mein AGB ist auch lautlos und die Pumpe kann ich mit nur der minimalen Drehzahl laufen lassen, wo sie noch 65 l/h leistet. Es kommt immer ganz darauf an was man sich verbaut, besonders mit Pumpen sollte man sich gut informieren.
> 
> Es gibt auch Pumpen wie die DDC310 oder die  MagiCool DCP450 die so leise sind so das diese nicht herunter geregelt werden müssen.
> ...



ich habe von einer alphacool ddc gesprochen mit entkopplung, anderem top, metal bottom... das "laute" ist das wasser, das man plätschern hört. erst hatte ich ein 150er agb, mit nem 250er agb ist es besser geworden, aber immernoch nicht lautlos.

von corsairs sicht sieht man sowas:
Corsair H50 undicht - PC zerstört - The Corsair User Forums
"also erstmal - beruhigen, sollte es am Hydro gelegen haben (was erstmal für mich offensichtlich ist) wird Dir der Schaden komplett ersetzt (also nicht nur der Hydro sondern auch der Rest an Hardware) - dazu bitte eine RMA eröffnen - und mir dann bitte deine Case ID und RMA Nummer zusenden (per PM) dann leite ich das an den Kollegen in den Staaten direkt weiter - der sich dann mit Dir in verbindung setzt.

Ist bisher in den ganzen Jahren erst einmal vorgekommen - dort wurde auch alles ersetzt - letzten endes kann sowas passieren, ist aber wie man auch merk bei der Menge an Hydros die es gibt unter 0,0001% - also wirklich die absolute Ausnahme - bei der wir dann (nicht aus Kulanz) sondern aus regulärer Garantie - alles ersetzen - denn wir stehen hinter unserem Produkt!"


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Meine Aquastream Ultimate macht da keine Probleme, da sie wegen der Wechselspannung nicht mittels Spannung geregelt wird.
Egal mit welcher Drehzahl ich sie nutze, es liegen immer 12v an.
Mit 3000 U/min habe ich noch ein Durchfluss von 65 l/h und weiter runter regeln geht bei der Pumpe nicht.
Dabei ist sie bei mir lautlos.

Zumindest kann ich sie aus meiner Sitzposition nicht raus hören.
Erst mit voller Drehzahl bei 4800 U/min und etwa 125 l/h kann ich sie raus hören.
Auch wenn sie dabei nicht laut ist wäre das brummen mit der Zeit schon störend.
Diese Drehzahl benötige ich aber nur zum befüllen und zum entlüften.

Als AGB habe ich ein Phobya Balancer 250ml verbaut.
Bei deinem wirst du so ein Brunneneffekt mit diesem Steigrohr haben.
Ist bei mir nicht vorhanden, daher ist er bei mir lautlos.

Bei mir ist so genanntes "Anti-Cyclone" verbaut.


> Natürlich wurde ein "Anti-Cyclone" eingebaut. Dieses aber mit doppelten Nutzen! Zum Einem soll es Verwirbellungen um Ausgleichbehälter unterbinden, so dass nur blasenfreie Flüssigkeit angesaugt wird. Die andere Funktion ist eine Trennung von Ein- und Auslass, so dass bei einer sehr starken Pumpe nicht gleich die Luftblasen wieder angesaugt werden, sondern aus dem Kreislauf verschwinden können.


Quelle: Phobya Balancer 250 silver nickel

Meine Pumpe hat natürlich eine gewissen Größe und ist daher nicht jedermanns Geschmack.
In meinem Fall ist sie nicht sichtbar verbaut und daher ist die Größe davon aus Optischen Gründen nicht wichtig.


----------



## Chimera (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*



Kolonka schrieb:


> ich habe von einer alphacool ddc gesprochen mit entkopplung, anderem top, metal bottom... das "laute" ist das wasser, das man plätschern hört. erst hatte ich ein 150er agb, mit nem 250er agb ist es besser geworden, aber immernoch nicht lautlos.
> 
> von corsairs sicht sieht man sowas:
> Corsair H50 undicht - PC zerstört - The Corsair User Forums
> ...



Tja, was damals war (hast du mal das Datum angeguckt?), kannst du niemals in keinster noch so minimalster Weise jederzeit in jedem Fall bei jedem Produkt erwarten und gelten lassen. Denn DU musst erst mal beweisen, dass deren AIO schuldig ist am Defekt. Und das war schon immer so, wenn du nachweislich ein 2cm Riss im Schlauch hast, was auf einen Produktionsfehler hinweist, ja dann können sie dir aus Goodwill (und nicht weil man es will oder darauf besteht, sondern weil es ihnen danach ist) in nem gewissen Rahmen was ersetzen. Wen ndu aber nach nem Jahr nen Schaden hast, wo sie nicht sofort zu 100% von einem Herstellungsdefekt ausgehen können, dann Pustekuchen, dann sitzt du auch bei Corsair (wie mein kollege) mit nem fetten L auf der Stirn ganz alleine da. Obwohl sogar Asetek meinem Kollegen bestätigt hatte, anhand guter Aufnahmen, dass es ein Herstellungsschaden war, gab es von Corsair nur ein "Die Hydro können wir ersetzen, beim rest tut es uns leid".
Ist übrigens derselbe Irrglaube wie bei Grakas von asus, MSI und Evga, dass man nach nem Kühlertausch irgend nen Anspruch auf Garantie oder so hät. Nein, hat man nicht, denn auch dies ist reine Kulanzleistung und jegliche Kulanzleistung ist freiwillig, sprich ein Hersteller kann 1) die Regeln selber bestimmen, ab wann sie was warum in welchem Zeitrahmen ersetzen und 2) eben auch was sie einem ersetzen. Und nur weil nem Kunden XY aus irghend nem Grund was ersetzt wurde, sollte man niemals im Leben davon ausgehen, dass es bei einem selbst dann genau gleich ablaufen wird. Ergo ist dies kein Argument, da kein Muss. 
Grad bei Garantie machen viele Leute oftmals den Fehler und nehmen an, dass sie irgendwelche Ansprüche haben, doch dem ist eben leider nicht so. Man hat Gewährleistungsanspruch, ja, aber eben bei der


----------



## Dagnarus (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Aquastream Ultimate macht da keine Probleme, da sie wegen der Wechselspannung nicht mittels Spannung geregelt wird.../QUOTE]
> Ähm ja... die Aquastream läuft sicher NICHT mit Wechselstrom. Die läuft an nem normalen 12V Gleichstrom Anschluss.
> 
> Und zu Corsair muss ich leider sagen, das meine H100iv2 an dem Tag den Geist aufgegeben hat (vermutlich die Pumpe) an dem meine Custom Wakü zu Hause angekommen ist.


----------



## Kolonka (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

ich glaube mit wechselstrom meint er pwm


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*



Dagnarus schrieb:


> Ähm ja... die Aquastream läuft sicher NICHT mit Wechselstrom. *Die läuft an nem normalen 12V Gleichstrom Anschluss. *


Das einzig richtige an deiner Aussage ist  das die Pumpe an einem 12V Gleichstrom Anschluss läuft. 



> So wie auch die ursprünglich zugrunde liegende Eheim1046 läuft die Aquastream (also die eigentliche Pumpe) mit Wechselstrom. Zum Betrieb an einer Gleichspannungsquelle wird ein spezieller "Controller" (Netzteil) benötigt - die ersten sahen so aus. Bei den aktuelleren Versionen ist die Platine dann in den Gehäusedeckel der Pumpe gewandert, wodurch die Pumpe selbst natürlich ihre generelle Tauchfähigkeit eingebüßt hat...


Quelle: Neu: aquastream ULTIMATE - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

In meinen nachfolgenden Bilder sieht man auch dass egal ob volle oder niedrigste Drehzahl immer 12V anliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kolonka schrieb:


> ich glaube mit wechselstrom meint er pwm


Klappe halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat... mit PMW haben nur die Lüfter die mit der Pumpe betrieben können was zu tun...


----------



## Chukku (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Ich hab zwar alle Posts überflogen:

aber:
hat eigentlich schon jemand auf den offensichtlichen Punkt hingewiesen, dass sich eine aufwendige Kühlung dieser CPU wegen der mangelhaften internen WLP grundsätzlich nicht lohnt?

Selbst der beste Kühler der Welt kann nur die Wärme abführen, die auch am Heatspreader ankommt.
Die Wassertemperatur in einer Custom Wakü wird natürlich nochmal ein paar wenige Grad besser sein, aber diese Verbesserung wird sich nicht 1:1 in der CPU Temp wiederspiegeln.

Also nein: lohnt sich nicht.

Erster Schritt: VCore reduzieren.
zweiter Schritt: Köpfen (ich sage damit nicht, dass es empfehlenswert wäre.. nur dass Schritt 3 vor Schritt 2 keinen Sinn macht)
erst danach würde es Sinn machen, sich im dritten Schritt über die Kühlung Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wieviel mehr an Kühlleistung bekomme ich durch eine "richtige" WaKü ?*

Sehe ich auch so, daher ist meine CPU auch geköpft und mit nur 1,184v habe ich ein sehr gutes Ergebnis mit 4,5 Ghz.
Aber auch ohne Köpfen wird man eine Temperatur Verbesserung haben, nur werden sich die Kosten dazu nicht rentieren, daher geht es am ende eher um Optik und ggf. der Bastelleidenschaft auch mal eine WaKü zu haben.


----------

